# L'Alubook qui s'écaille...



## Balooners (4 Octobre 2004)

Voilà, j'ai un petit soucis, depuis quelques temps, je me suis aperçu que mon Powerbook s'écaillais au niveau du poignet gauche. Il me reste quelques jours pour prendre l'Apple Care, ce que je vais faire je pense.

Voilà 2 photos :












Pensez vous que soit la garantie soit l'Apple Care puissent prendre en charge cela? Parce qu'a la revente c'est pas génial d'avoir ça

Merci


----------



## Balooners (4 Octobre 2004)

Mince je me suis planté de forum...  :hein: faut vraiment que j'arrête de boire moi


----------



## ficelle (4 Octobre 2004)

tu devrais ôter bagouses et gourmettes avant de t'en servir. 
j'ai un petit accroc comme ça sur le miens, mais c'est un objet métallique qui était tombé dessus.


----------



## Balooners (4 Octobre 2004)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> tu devrais ôter bagouses et gourmettes avant de t'en servir.
> j'ai un petit accroc comme ça sur le miens, mais c'est un objet métallique qui était tombé dessus.



Je veux bien, mais le problème c'est que je n'ai rien...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (4 Octobre 2004)

1) T'as une peau de crocodile
2) T'as des os très très durs
3) Ta peau absorbe l'aluminium


----------



## Anonyme (4 Octobre 2004)

non, vu que c'est une usure normale de la "carcasse"

c'est considere comme une rayure, un choc, bref, une utilisation normale et donc un vieillissement de ton materiel

la garantie ne concerne que des dysfonctionnements materiels t'empechant d'utiliser l'ordi a proprement parlé


----------



## Balooners (4 Octobre 2004)

Bon j'appel apple demain et on verra bien... mais il est vrai que j'ai des doutes...

PS: Non j'ai pas une peau de Croco


----------



## utenasama (4 Octobre 2004)

Vous me faites hurler de rire. Puisque l'on est dans l'entretien, comment faire pour nettoyer au mieux son clavier sans l'abîmer?


----------



## Yip (4 Octobre 2004)

Tu l'as depuis quand ton Alu ???

J'ai le mien depuis fin février 2003 et je n'ai rien de tel, tu sue de l'acide sulfurique ?   


Sincèrement, ça m'étonne, je croyais que c'était de l'aluminium massif sans peinture ...


----------



## Yip (4 Octobre 2004)

utenasama a dit:
			
		

> Vous me faites hurler de rire. Puisque l'on est dans l'entretien, comment faire pour nettoyer au mieux son clavier sans l'abîmer?




Moi c'est sopalin humide (pas dégoulinant   ), pour l'écran et la coque aussi d'ailleurs, avec une dose suffisante d'huile de coude...  :love:


----------



## macinside (4 Octobre 2004)

utenasama a dit:
			
		

> Vous me faites hurler de rire. Puisque l'on est dans l'entretien, comment faire pour nettoyer au mieux son clavier sans l'abîmer?



vous connaissez pas l'air comprimé en suisse ?


----------



## vincmyl (4 Octobre 2004)

Bizarre ces taches :mouais:


----------



## naas (4 Octobre 2004)

vincmyl a dit:
			
		

> Bizarre ces taches :mouais:


laquelle de tâche ?


----------



## vincmyl (4 Octobre 2004)

Je veux dire ce pb de peinture sur Alu....j'espere qu'on n'aura pas les meme pb que sur les TiBook


----------



## naas (4 Octobre 2004)

vincmyl a dit:
			
		

> Je veux dire ce pb de peinture sur Alu....j'espere qu'on n'aura pas les meme pb que sur les TiBook


oui c'est l'alu  :mouais:


----------



## Amophis (4 Octobre 2004)

Je ne suis pas sur que l'alu ne soit pas anodisé pour une meilleur uniformité, ce qui pourrait entrainer une usure à la longue.

Mais c'est effectivement bizarre ces traces surtout après une année d'utilisation, en tout cas, faut éviter le papier de verre pour nettoyer son alu     voilà où ça mène


----------



## naas (4 Octobre 2004)

bon les enfants un coup de boule pour aider balooners :love:


----------



## chagregel (4 Octobre 2004)

sans déconner, j'ai vu le portable hier soir et les tâches sont pas jolies à voir


----------



## Balooners (4 Octobre 2004)

Bon c'est gentils de compatir :love: je passe un coup de tel demain et je les menaces de passer sous PC  aller je vais voir avec mon revendeur... on ne sais jamais, il est bien sympa, il pourra peut être toujours m'aider...

Apple Care attention j'arrive... :mouais:


----------



## powerbook867 (4 Octobre 2004)

Moi rien de tout ça sur mon titanium !!!, il est impec......


----------



## Onra (5 Octobre 2004)

L'aluminum est anodisé... c'est très solide comme traitement de surface normalement !
Par contre, ce que je ne comprends pas, c'est que l'alu c'est "gris" et les tâches sont noires   

En tout cas c'est le premier cas révélé  :hein:


----------



## Anonyme (5 Octobre 2004)

je me suis renseigne aupres d'un ancien collegue qui a eu le meme probleme 

si ce type de probleme survient dans l'annee qui suit l'achat et meme dans la 2e annee, ca ne devrait pas arriver, la coque du powerbook est traitee normalement

meme sans applecare en gueulant s'ils refusent, tu devrais pouvoir le faire reparer gratuitement, mais il ne faut pas qu'il y a de rayure, ce qui demontrerait qu'il y a eu frottement/choc


----------



## Balooners (5 Octobre 2004)

enzo0511 a dit:
			
		

> je me suis renseigne aupres d'un ancien collegue qui a eu le meme probleme
> 
> si ce type de probleme survient dans l'annee qui suit l'achat et meme dans la 2e annee, ca ne devrait pas arriver, la coque du powerbook est traitee normalement
> 
> meme sans applecare en gueulant s'ils refusent, tu devrais pouvoir le faire reparer gratuitement, mais il ne faut pas qu'il y a de rayure, ce qui demontrerait qu'il y a eu frottement/choc


 Je te remercie  

 Et en effet, il n'y a pas de frottement ni de rayures

 De toute manière, je vous tient au courant


----------



## Komac (5 Octobre 2004)

'Tain, c'est quoi ce délire, moi qui ai attendu l'Alu parce que le Ti avait ce genre de taches ???
Le mien date de décembre 2003, et je n'ai encore rien vu... (wait and see)
A part un blême de slot mémoire (grrrrr)


----------



## vincmyl (5 Octobre 2004)

Enfin franchement ce modèle n'est pas épargné par les problèmes :mouais:


----------



## Balooners (22 Octobre 2004)

Bon voilà des nouvelles, mon portable a eu 1 an le 21 octobre hier donc,  et le 20 j'ai pris une Apple Care, je suis allé voir mon revendeur, et il m'a dit, il n'y a pas de soucis au vu des tâches, il va me changer toute la coque externe, donc voilà je suis assez satisfait. De plus, au moment de mon enregistrement, la dame de l'Apple Care a été d'un sympa, c'est inimaginable, donc je trouve que ça a le mérite d'être souligné.

Bonne nuit


----------



## Amophis (22 Octobre 2004)

Content pour toi... comme quoi l'Apple Care c'est INDISPENSABLE....


----------



## fwedo (22 Octobre 2004)

et comme quoi c est pas considere comme de l usure "normale"...ca rassure....


----------



## Thanidran (26 Octobre 2006)

ah bah voil&#224; qui me rassure, car j'ai exactement le meme probleme, et &#231;a a commenc&#233; quelques mois apres l'achat...


----------

